# 2014 Mount Washington Valley Ice Climbing Festival!



## MissAnne (Jan 3, 2014)

The team here at the Mount Washington Valley Ice Fest is excited to reach out to all you passionate outdoor enthusiasts!


*First:  *
*MOUNT WASHINGTON VALLEY ICE FESTIVAL*
January 31st –February 2nd, 2014
North Conway, New Hampshire

*Second:*
Below is the MWV Ice Fest Poster!  Please spread the word, and we hope to see you! 
*Website: * www.mwv-icefest.com
*Facebook: * https://www.facebook.com/mwvIceFest
*Instagram:*  mwv_icefest​

The  Mount Washington Valley (MWV)Ice Fest is the premier ice climbing and  winter mountaineering event on the East Coast and one of the  longest-running ice climbing festivals in the world. This year, for our  21st anniversary, weʼre going all out!  We want you winter & ice  lovers there! 

The Mount Washington Valley Ice Fest draws  climbers from across the U.S. and Canada, offering skills clinics, gear  demos, slide shows, and climber parties in one of the worldʼs most  concentrated and accessible ice climbing locations.
Ice Fest embodies the scrappy spirit of the New England climbing community, its richness of history, and character.

*Third:*
Attached is a schedule of Ice Fest events for the 2014 MWV Ice Fest!

You can check out all the clinics here:  http://www.mwv-icefest.com/clinics/

*FINALLY.....*
Ice  climbing clinics!  Mountaineering clinics!  Alpine climbing clinics!   Amazing prices with the best guides in the country!  Don't miss this  opportunity and fun filled weekend!


Highlights of this  years event includes:  Free demos from the top climbing companies, free  Tuckerman Brewery beer (21+ of course!), raffle, Friday evenings show  by the legendary Barry Blanchard, and Saturday evenings show by the enthusiastic Tim Emmett, and Apres Climbing hour at the historic climbing shop IME! 


This weekend is a blast, and we hope it will inspire you for the ice season present and future!  Come join us! 


Questions?  Just ask!
Ideas?  Hit us up! 


Best,

The Ice Fest Crew


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 14, 2014)

*LEARN To Ice Climb At The MWV Ice Fest!*





Want to learn how to ice climb, but you've never been? We have the perfect clinic, *ICE CLIMBING 101*, and we have some amazing guides teaching them just for YOU! Guest guides include Peter Doucette, Lindsay Fixmer, Jim Shimberg, and Freddie Wilkinson! These guides are amazing teachers and also wonderful people.

Check out what days their guiding, and how to sign up on the blog!: http://www.mwv-icefest.com/blog/


----------

